# DNS all sorts of whacked today



## Chris (Jan 9, 2006)

My host is looking into it, something's not quite right with the site. The main page is blank, but with /forum/ at the end it works.

It's being looked into, things should be back to normal in a couple of days.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

Its normal right now, i think. i figured the board was under maintainence again..


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2006)

Still a few bad spots, but at least the front page is back now. Forums have actually been up all day.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

Has the actual server transfer occured yet?


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2006)

Yep. Nest


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2006)

Yep, we're completely on the new server now.

Next part of the process is upgrading vBulletin.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

Br00tal. The dark lord is appeased.


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2006)

That's what I like to hear. Should be mucho faster now.


----------



## cadenhead (Jan 9, 2006)

the force is strong with Chris


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2006)

Did you see the sign in my front yard that said Domain Name Service?


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2006)

What in the holy hell are you talking about, sir?


----------



## Vince (Jan 9, 2006)

He's talking pulp fiction you fuctard 

"Is there a sign in front of my yard that says D.N.S.?"


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2006)

ROFL

Gotcha.


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you, Vince, for being as geeky as me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

"You know why you dont see that sign? Cause D.N.S. ISNT my business! "


----------



## noodles (Jan 9, 2006)

You got some admins to call? You got some zone files to edit? There's a PC in the bedroom, I suggest you use it and get the fuck out of my data center before my supervisor gets back.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

God damn that movie rules lol


----------



## Naren (Jan 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> God damn that movie rules lol



 My favorite scene:

"Now describe to me what Marsellus Wallace looks like!"

"Well he's ...he's...black..."

"Go on!"

"...and he's...he's...tall --"

"Does he look like a bitch?!"

"What?" (gets shot)

"Does-he-look-like-a-bitch?!"

"No."

"Then why did you try to fuck 'im like a bitch?!"

"I didn't."

"Yes ya did Brett. Ya tried ta fuck 'im. You ever read the Bible, Brett?"

"Yes."

"There's a passage I got memorized, seems appropriate for this situation: Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you." (shoots Brett)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 10, 2006)

*BLAM!* "I'm sorry, did I break yo' concentration?!"


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 10, 2006)

"God Damn, thats a pretty fuckin good milk shake!"


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2006)

hahaha, you guys rock.  

I'm getting an error message when I access the main page,b ut I can go to www.sevenstring.org/forum/ directly - I COULD get on the main oage yesterday afternoon and night, however.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> hahaha, you guys rock.
> 
> I'm getting an error message when I access the main page,b ut I can go to www.sevenstring.org/forum/ directly - I COULD get on the main oage yesterday afternoon and night, however.


Same here, it's all a whole bunch of retardation at the mainpage.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2006)

What is a "whole bunch of retardation"?

http://www.sevenstring.org/

That should just get you a quick text blurb. Are you not seeing this?







Hit CTRL-F5 if not.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2006)

refresh fixed it, lol


----------



## Leon (Jan 10, 2006)

i haven't seen that one in a while.

btw, i love the new Edit function.


----------

